# GB et LOGIC sur iPad : un jour? ou bien demain !?



## Deleted member 111510 (27 Janvier 2011)

Comme l'informatique la Musique Assistée par Ordinateur bouge de plus en plus vite...alors Garage Band, et tant qu'on y est Logic, sur l'iPad ce sera peut-être
pour 2012 ?

il y a 2 nouveautés au NAMM 2011 qui m'ont tapé dans l'oeil
*ceci :*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOyhLgXHKSE&feature=related
*Akai synthstation 49* pour iPad
l'appli Synthstation est par ailleurs compatible avec le formidable Xewton Music Studio, logiciel valable pour Iphone/ Ipod touch et Ipad
http://www.xewton.com/musicstudio/videos/
(en attendant GB et Logic donc, et puis Music Studio a maintenant Midi in et out)

*et surtout ça :*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nc7vvxIhn0&feature=player_embedded
l'*Alessis StudioDock*
ça ouvre la voix à la connection sur l'iPad de toutes sortes de contrôleurs midi...

*A votre avis Apple aurait-il intérêt à embarquer sur la tablette Garage Band et Logic, éventuellement dans une version light* (qui permette ensuite d'exporter ses projets dans les logiciels complets sur les Mac pour affiner le travail) ?
Techniquement c'est peut-être pas compliqué à faire pour eux, mais commercialement ?

En tout cas ça fait déjà rêver pas mal de musiciens !


----------

